# Who can Marry?



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2011)

Today, in the church, in Christianity, can 1st cousins marry each other????


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Today, in the church, in Christianity, can 1st cousins marry each other????



I am going to venture yes. But...there should be special  conditions or lack thereof. It must definetly be a mature and free choice. It must not be to keep wealth or resources to a clan.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 27, 2011)

Not In Mine.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Today, in the church, in Christianity, can 1st cousins marry each other????



That is incest,and incest is sin.First it is against the law,in many States.There was a time in Scripture,where it was even the norm,to marry a sister,not any more.Since DNA has become more advanced in study.A person on your fathers side,who is very distantly related,can have a good part of your DNA make up.A 1st cousin is the next step below only a sibling.Mental retardation,early death,and many other physical conditions arise,from such a misguided union.There have even been many studies,where conditions are brought about by the union of 3rd and 4th cousins.I condemn such a union,and hate it for whoevers toes,that I may step on.It was needed in Scripture,for THE LORD's plan once.It is highly unaccepted,in areas of social standing,in a lot of areas of the norm now.Also in areas of Scripture,where the term brethren is used,in The New Testament,it is sometimes being used for cousin.I'm certain with as many members,as Woody's has,my comment is going to hit home for someone.Should I back down,for what I believe Scriptural?....I don't think so,incest is incest.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2011)

So, scripturally it was okay, but now it isn't?

Forbidden marriages.
Between mother and son. (Note that sexual relations between father and daughter are prohibited by Lev. 18:6 and 21:2-3)  Leviticus 18:7-8  
 With stepchildren.  Leviticus 18:8, 17  
 With an aunt.  Leviticus 18:12-14  
 With sister or half-sister.  Leviticus 18:9; Deut. 27:22   
 With half-sister and stepsisters.  Leviticus 18:11  
 With daughter-in-law.  Leviticus 18:15  
 With your sister-in-law.  Leviticus 18:16  
 With your granddaughter.  Leviticus 18:10  
 With your step-granddaughter.  Leviticus 18:17


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> So, scripturally it was okay, but now it isn't?
> 
> Forbidden marriages.
> Between mother and son. (Note that sexual relations between father and daughter are prohibited by Lev. 18:6 and 21:2-3)  Leviticus 18:7-8
> ...



Lowjack will have to help me on this one.I have heard in the languages of Scripture,that there was no word for nephew,niece,or cousin,so they were referred to as brethren or kinsman.All Scripture you have quoted is from The Old Testament.Why is this a significant issue?


----------



## sea trout (Jan 27, 2011)

doesn't it just seem weird though??????


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2011)

sea trout said:


> doesn't it just seem weird though??????



Yes sir it does seem weird!!!!!

All of my life I've known that it was wrong, sinful, and spoken to in God's word.....  But when I went looking for it I didn't find it.

And just so you know, I am not married to my first cousin.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2011)

sea trout said:


> doesn't it just seem weird though??????



I think it would take a very, very, special sort of circumstance.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 27, 2011)

Explains why many of my family tree fails to branch....  For the record... yes in that tree we have distant cousins married. My father and mother (from a very small town) were about 7th cousins. They didn’t know it until I pointed it out. Their common ancestor was a GGGGG Grandparents.   I found a couple instances where other ancestors were also distant cousins...  Think about the 1600-1800's it would be extremely hard not to have inter family marriages.  Not too many folks around back then...

Sin????  Maybe?  Bible???   Henry VIII used it (Leviticus) on his first wife...

 I would warn not to look into geneology too far,  you too may find a connection...


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it unwise to marry a 1st cousin but you can't find scripture to comdemn it. Nothing wrong with  you taking a distant relative for a spouse.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 27, 2011)

If cousins, even first cousins love each other in accordance to how God designed a man and a women to combine their emotional and intimate lives into one flesh and become in a godly way a family seperate in aspiration, emotion and intimacy from their parents, then they are married as God intends this union--don't care who you are.

This union is very rare. And also perhaps very rare in alot of run of the mill married folk's union--generally. What God has put together, it is not for our micky mouse wisdom to monkey with.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 27, 2011)

Neighbors a couple of houses down from me were church married first cousins, had three kids - two kids got really big into drink and drugs as late teens - they rehabed - the girl married, had kids and ended up hanging herself in her early 30's.  Son ended up a kind of drifter and the other girl seemed to turn out okay.  She married, had kids good job and everyone seems to be normal.

My grandmother and her first cousin fell in love.  He was a doctor, but they decided to break off the relationship and not get married cause they worried about how the children might turn out.


In Georgia is it legal for 1 st cousins to marry, but in other states it is not


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2011)

It's illegal for double first cousins to marry in NC, but apparantly first cousins are OK. Don't think I'd want to marry my cousin, though. I'd say after you get out past about third cousins or so it doesn't matter much any more.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 27, 2011)

i don't claim to know GODS veiws on married close cousins.
i feel with my growin up, in todays american society, its just not for me.
like one guy said above, i bet if we go snoopin way back into ancestry many people could be linked somehow and not even know it.

i wonder if anyone knows of countries or religions where marrige close to the family is normal????


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 27, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> That is incest,and incest is sin.First it is against the law,in many States.There was a time in Scripture,where it was even the norm,to marry a sister,not any more.Since DNA has become more advanced in study.A person on your fathers side,who is very distantly related,can have a good part of your DNA make up.A 1st cousin is the next step below only a sibling.Mental retardation,early death,and many other physical conditions arise,from such a misguided union.There have even been many studies,where conditions are brought about by the union of 3rd and 4th cousins.I condemn such a union,and hate it for whoevers toes,that I may step on.It was needed in Scripture,for THE LORD's plan once.It is highly unaccepted,in areas of social standing,in a lot of areas of the norm now.Also in areas of Scripture,where the term brethren is used,in The New Testament,it is sometimes being used for cousin.I'm certain with as many members,as Woody's has,my comment is going to hit home for someone.Should I back down,for what I believe Scriptural?....I don't think so,incest is incest.



First off let me say I'm against marrying cousins or sisters and such, BUT at what point in the big scheme of life did it become wrong to do so? 

Adam and Eve had to have had sex with there kids and we all know many others in the Bible did the same. After the flood it had to happen again many times on down the line. 

At what point did it start becoming wrong and these birth defects start happening?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 27, 2011)

Ronnie,
I think one of the most important points you show here is how often we "know" something is biblical because that's what we've always been taught only to find out when we search for ourselves that it isn't always true.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2011)

270 guy said:


> First off let me say I'm against marrying cousins or sisters and such, BUT at what point in the big scheme of life did it become wrong to do so? Adam and Eve had to have had sex with there kids and we all know many others in the Bible did the same. After the flood it had to happen again many times on down the line.
> 
> At what point did it start becoming wrong and these birth defects start happening?



I did a quick google search this afternoon and found more than one site that claimed 10 percent of the marriages in all the world are between cousins.
But don't know how accurate that figure is.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 27, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> That is incest,and incest is sin.First it is against the law,in many States.There was a time in Scripture,where it was even the norm,to marry a sister,not any more.Since DNA has become more advanced in study.A person on your fathers side,who is very distantly related,can have a good part of your DNA make up.A 1st cousin is the next step below only a sibling.Mental retardation,early death,and many other physical conditions arise,from such a misguided union.There have even been many studies,where conditions are brought about by the union of 3rd and 4th cousins.I condemn such a union,and hate it for whoevers toes,that I may step on.It was needed in Scripture,for THE LORD's plan once.It is highly unaccepted,in areas of social standing,in a lot of areas of the norm now.Also in areas of Scripture,where the term brethren is used,in The New Testament,it is sometimes being used for cousin.I'm certain with as many members,as Woody's has,my comment is going to hit home for someone.Should I back down,for what I believe Scriptural?....I don't think so,incest is incest.



Incest - how can you back your statement up with scripture? 

I do not think it is a good idea if the couple was planning to have a family due to physical conditions that might arise.  Other than that if it is not aganist the law in the state they live in I can not see any reason not to.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 27, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Lowjack will have to help me on this one.I have heard in the languages of Scripture,that there was no word for nephew,niece,or cousin,so they were referred to as brethren or kinsman.All Scripture you have quoted is from The Old Testament.Why is this a significant issue?



Base on ;You must never have sexual relations with a close relative, for I am the Lord. (NLT) Lev. 18:6

A First Cousin we call "Brother Cousin" in Hebrew, Since there are other laws which regulate when a brother has to take his brother's wife in case he dies and raise the children as his own, First cousins are also Called Brothers, (Chayin)so Marriage was forbidden based on these grounds.

Jews are well known for taking Cousins as wives , today Medical research blames the many diseases found in the Jewish Population due to these marriages.
Recent genetic research in Israel has shed the light on First Cousin Genes which shows first cousins are sometimes almost Identical Genetically as brothers.

http://www.victorcenters.org/Faqs/faq.cfm


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 27, 2011)

Again I ask at what point did the disease and birth defects come about because of incest? After the flood there was incest or the population as we know it wouldn't exist. when did it stop being considered incest or having sex with your kin folks?


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Base on ;You must never have sexual relations with a close relative, for I am the Lord. (NLT) Lev. 18:6
> 
> A First Cousin we call "Brother Cousin" in Hebrew, Since there are other laws which regulate when a brother has to take his brother's wife in case he dies and raise the children as his own, First cousins are also Called Brothers, (Chayin)so Marriage was forbidden based on these grounds.
> 
> ...



Thank you Brother,for your imput.I will stay off of this one now.People will argue and debate,and I think this is sickening.Anyone who will marry their 1st or 2nd cousin,in my opinion,would probably fool around with their Brother or Sister.If it weren't against The Laws of GOD,why all of the many problems that arise from it.I love my 1st cousins in the same way as I love my Brother and Sisters,maybe not as deeply,but very close behind.I really find this topic a sickening reality,of the way peoples minds work.Apparently we can throw some Christians in this as well.I'm really disappointed with several people now,and this is why I haven't been frequently visiting this forum as of late.Maybe I have overstayed my fellowship with some who post here.This is a disgrace,IMO,and I promise I will not post here on this thread,or read any more responses.I could really care less,I'm appalled!!!
Our Brother Lowjack knows the language,take heed,and forget your opinions.Thanks again my Jewish Brother!


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 27, 2011)

NC Hillbilly - I have been into genealogy for years and never heard the term double first cousins.  I am interested in what a double first cousin is.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2011)

Brother Lowjack,

Scripturally speaking, and based upon what you would find in Lev. 18:6-17 would you say it is a sin against God for a person to marry his or her cousin?

And scripturally speaking, where's the cut off?  2nd cousins, 3rd, 4th, 5th?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> So, scripturally it was okay, but now it isn't?
> 
> Forbidden marriages.
> Between mother and son. (Note that sexual relations between father and daughter are prohibited by Lev. 18:6 and 21:2-3)  Leviticus 18:7-8
> ...



What I note here is not so much the implication of sexual immorality, although there is the potential, but the implication for social collapse.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> NC Hillbilly - I have been into genealogy for years and never heard the term double first cousins.  I am interested in what a double first cousin is.



An example of double cousins: say two Smith brothers marry two Jones sisters. Or A Smith brother and sister marry a Jones brother and sister. Their kids would be double first cousins, because they are first cousins on both their mother's and father's side. Fairly common around here, as at one time people had large families, and often there were a couple unrelated families in the same area who had a bunch of kids roughly the same age. So you would often have Bill Smith marry Wilma Jones, and Bill's sister Louise might marry Wilma's older brother Fred, for example.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 28, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> An example of double cousins: say two Smith brothers marry two Jones sisters. Or A Smith brother and sister marry a Jones brother and sister. Their kids would be double first cousins, because they are first cousins on both their mother's and father's side. Fairly common around here, as at one time people had large families, and often there were a couple unrelated families in the same area who had a bunch of kids roughly the same age. So you would often have Bill Smith marry Wilma Jones, and Bill's sister Louise might marry Wilma's older brother Fred, for example.




My Granfather and his Brother married sisters.
 double first cousins


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 28, 2011)

Has some one done a study on the stupid people in today's society to see if their parents were kin?
There are a lot to choose from.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> My Granfather and his Brother married sisters.
> double first cousins



Same here.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 28, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Has some one done a study on the stupid people in today's society to see if their parents were kin?
> There are a lot to choose from.



  You have a very good point.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 28, 2011)

NC Hillbilly, okay I appreciate it, never have heard that before, thanks


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 28, 2011)

In light of the exchanged PM's,and to prevent hard feelings.I researched myself,and will comment one more time,despite my promise.

Of greatest importance,and to answer a question above,and justify my stance:

Leviticus 18:6 "None of you shall approach to any that is near of kin to him, to uncover their nakedness: I am the LORD."

In my research,and with common sense,this is what I summarized.

There are 2 relatives who you share 100% kinship with you on both sides of your family by blood.one is your siblings,and two would be your double first cousin,should you have any.Your parents 50% on each of their sides,by blood,in common with you.Your first cousin,50% of your family on your maternal or paternal side.Any cousin,no matter how far down the line is related to you by blood.24 of the 50 States ban the union of first cousins.1st cousins who date or marry,do so in a closet type manner as do gays.They have their own support group,who also allows married siblings.There is at least one State,that allows an uncle to marry a niece.There is no question,and no stigma about THE LORD allowing close kinship in marriage,in HIS plan to populate the earth.This allowance changed in Leviticus 18:6.Seeing that even your parents only share 50% of your relatives by blood,and they are the closest you can get to a relative.Your first cousins share that same 50%,on each individual side,they are related on.A half brother or sister 50%,a second cousin 25%,and so on.So we look at what the LORD says to us in Leviticus 18:6.What percentage by blood,since even your parents only share 50% of that, is close kin?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 28, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> In light of the exchanged PM's,and to prevent hard feelings.I researched myself,and will comment one more time,despite my promise.
> 
> Of greatest importance,and to answer a question above,and justify my stance:
> 
> ...



As was posted earlier, Lev 18:6 makes the command and the rest of the chapter explains the command.
And none of those verses refer to cousins or brethren.  It's just not there.  I might wish it were, but it isn't.
And because of that, I would never disfellowship a married couple if I learned that they were cousins when they married 24 years ago.

Would you disfellowship them?                Would anyone?


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 28, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> As was posted earlier, Lev 18:6 makes the command and the rest of the chapter explains the command.
> And none of those verses refer to cousins or brethren.  It's just not there.  I might wish it were, but it isn't.
> And because of that, I would never disfellowship a married couple if I learned that they were cousins when they married 24 years ago.
> 
> Would you disfellowship them?                Would anyone?



Would you stop fellowship with a couple,you found out were Brother and Sister?
Even if they had been happily married for 30 years?
According to the internet this is going on also.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 29, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Would you stop fellowship with a couple,you found out were Brother and Sister?
> Even if they had been happily married for 30 years?
> According to the internet this is going on also.



Yes I would.  Yes I would.


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 29, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Would you stop fellowship with a couple,you found out were Brother and Sister?
> Even if they had been happily married for 30 years?
> According to the internet this is going on also.



Like I said earlier I am against kin folk sleeping together weather they are married or not.

 My question still is when did it become wrong and when did the disease and deformations start, because adam and eve and noah and his bunch all slept with brothers, sisters and cousins to get us where we are today right?


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 29, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Would you stop fellowship with a couple,you found out were Brother and Sister?
> Even if they had been happily married for 30 years?
> According to the internet this is going on also.



In a New York minute.

The passing of time does not make a sin less wrong.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 29, 2011)

270 guy said:


> Like I said earlier I am against kin folk sleeping together weather they are married or not.
> 
> My question still is when did it become wrong and when did the disease and deformations start, because adam and eve and noah and his bunch all slept with brothers, sisters and cousins to get us where we are today right?



We all are the diseases and deformations...

Two points. 

1.Ever consider that there is more to Adam and Eve between the lines than the strait up creation accounts. 

2. The answers to the problems of genetics in this case is a science question. There is alot of wife's tales about inbreeding. But simply if tall and lean people with a space between there front teeth have children, chances are the kids will be tall and lean and have piano keys for teeth, and so the extended family.... Brains also fall into the category. In my case deformations started in our family when grand father married into english stock... England being an island and all.

Some North American Metis, (natives) say mixed breeds make for better cattle.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 29, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> We all are the diseases and deformations...
> 
> Two points.
> 
> ...



1st point.   Nope

2nd point.    huh??????


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 29, 2011)

270 guy said:


> Like I said earlier I am against kin folk sleeping together weather they are married or not.
> 
> My question still is when did it become wrong and when did the disease and deformations start, because adam and eve and noah and his bunch all slept with brothers, sisters and cousins to get us where we are today right?



It was given to Moses,to tell the Hebrews.It was then it became a Law of THE LORD.I believe,IMO,the physical,and mental conditions are a punishment or curse,from THE LORD.I'm through with this one.I can tell you this much.Researching this,led me through a lot of perverted sites.Brothers,Sisters,Cousins,Fathers and Mothers,Aunts and Uncles,in different situations,really a sick thing,like I said I'm done now.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 30, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Brother Lowjack,
> 
> Scripturally speaking, and based upon what you would find in Lev. 18:6-17 would you say it is a sin against God for a person to marry his or her cousin?
> 
> And scripturally speaking, where's the cut off?  2nd cousins, 3rd, 4th, 5th?


Yes it is against God's Command.

According to the Law You May Marry a 5th Cousin, and science again proves the Torah to be correct 5th Cousins are genetically non-alike.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 30, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> 1st point.   Nope
> 
> 2nd point.    huh??????



1st point. That's Ok.

2nd point. What part of huh????? am I to understand?

And Lowjack it don't say that in scripture... now really...does it? To say that 5h cousins are not genetically alike balances on the word alike. What does alike in this case mean? I know for a fact that even past the 5th cousins some gene combinations still produce some  well known deseases or syndromes. Where are you getting your info?


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 30, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> 1st point. That's Ok.
> 
> 2nd point. What part of huh????? am I to understand?
> 
> And Lowjack it don't say that in scripture... now really...does it? To say that 5h cousins are not genetically alike balances on the word alike. What does alike in this case mean? I know for a fact that even past the 5th cousins some gene combinations still produce some  well known deseases or syndromes. Where are you getting your info?



At what point in history did this start happening?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 30, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Yes it is against God's Command.
> 
> According to the Law You May Marry a 5th Cousin, and science again proves the Torah to be correct 5th Cousins are genetically non-alike.




Why would it be in the Torah, but not even mentioned in Lev 18?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 30, 2011)

270 guy said:


> At what point in history did this start happening?



Definitely before the Pharoahs...and before that, I think there are indications from the bones of Mammoth and Saber tooth bears...

Using the the prefection of Garden O'Eden as a starting point, or kick off, the first kin that moved to make his mansion in the grotto of a radium vane could have had blue-eyed and fair skin (off)spring"!


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 30, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Definitely before the Pharoahs...and before that, I think there are indications from the bones of Mammoth and Saber tooth bears...
> 
> Using the the prefection of Garden O'Eden as a starting point, or kick off, the first kin that moved to make his mansion in the grotto of a radium vane could have had blue-eyed and fair skin (off)spring"!


There was incest after the great flood as well and right on down the line. 

What my question is .... Is when did someone decide it was ok for me (not me personally) to sleep with my kin but now it's against the law and wrong for you to do so because your kids will be deformed and have diseases not to mention I am making it against the law?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 30, 2011)

270 guy said:


> There was incest after the great flood as well and right on down the line.
> 
> What my question is .... Is when did someone decide it was ok for me (not me personally) to sleep with my kin but now it's against the law and wrong for you to do so because your kids will be deformed and have diseases not to mention I am making it against the law?



Social pressures....have always existed.

I think that your taking the creation stories at face value when you say someone decides it was ok for me...

I'm betting that deformation and diseases are not the cause for social conventions here. Rather the cause(s) concern social disfunctions...such as being your sister's grand-pa.. and your father's dad....etc... These relationships of who's who, are essential to the health of a social group.

For example if I was 13yrs old and married to my grand-ma, I'd give myself the permission to not go to school and as grand father I'd control the whole family, all my mother's children, with the same advise....etc... At 13 all one needs to know is how to make dogs run and when to carry mollasses to the still. I'd  seriously suspect word about a John Knox to be the lies and conspiracy of federal agents.


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 30, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Social pressures....have always existed.
> 
> I think that your taking the creation stories at face value when you say someone decides it was ok for me...
> 
> ...



 What the heck are you talking about?

 Were talking Noah sleeping with his kids and his wife and kids  doing the same to get the worlds population building. 

First off I would hope your grandma wouldn't marry her grandchild at 13 and so on..... I think you went way out in left field on this one.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 30, 2011)

270 guy said:


> What the heck are you talking about?
> 
> Were talking Noah sleeping with his kids and his wife and kids  doing the same to get the worlds population building.
> 
> First off I would hope your grandma wouldn't marry her grandchild at 13 and so on..... I think you went way out in left field on this one.



OK... I'll leave it to someone else to better answer you questions then...

Peace bros.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 30, 2011)

270 guy said:


> At what point in history did this start happening?



See post 40,I answered it best I could.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully these days cousins understand their connection to each other through family, and they are able to enjoy each other as cousins should.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 31, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Thank you Brother,for your imput.I will stay off of this one now.People will argue and debate,and I think this is sickening.Anyone who will marry their 1st or 2nd cousin,in my opinion,would probably fool around with their Brother or Sister.If it weren't against The Laws of GOD,why all of the many problems that arise from it.I love my 1st cousins in the same way as I love my Brother and Sisters,maybe not as deeply,but very close behind.I really find this topic a sickening reality,of the way peoples minds work.Apparently we can throw some Christians in this as well.I'm really disappointed with several people now,and this is why I haven't been frequently visiting this forum as of late.Maybe I have overstayed my fellowship with some who post here.This is a disgrace,IMO,and I promise I will not post here on this thread,or read any more responses.I could really care less,I'm appalled!!!
> Our Brother Lowjack knows the language,take heed,and forget your opinions.Thanks again my Jewish Brother!



What if they ( the cousins) are not related by "blood".  I know it would be quite a reach but for example my aunt who was unable to have children.  She and my uncle adopted three boys.  If they want to marry a cousin would that be okay?


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

groundhawg said:


> What if they ( the cousins) are not related by "blood".  I know it would be quite a reach but for example my aunt who was unable to have children.  She and my uncle adopted three boys.  If they want to marry a cousin would that be okay?



The "lust of the flesh" is a wicked thing.Even Christian men continue in this struggle,and I include myself in this.If we take our focus off of THE LORD,all manner of evil can come in.I have 3 female cousins,who were adopted,and all are around my age.I guarantee you,should any foolishness,take place between them,and the male cousins in my family.The family as a whole would probably disown them.All 3 have sought out their biological mothers,on top of that.It would be a perversion in my family,as we are a close knit family.Morally speaking,in my family,it would be wrong.As the world sees it,I don't know?
I was sickened at the amount of cases,that I just touched on researching this.Incest by consent,by rape,brothers,sisters,cousins,and even more horrible unions between adults with children(daughters,nieces,etc).


----------



## huntmore (Feb 1, 2011)

Not in my Church (catholic)


----------



## 270 guy (Feb 1, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Not in my Church (catholic)



WHAT? Isn't the Catholic Church the one that had the priest molesting kids? Far worse crime then marrying a cousin in my book. Both are bad one is worth killing over.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Not in my Church (catholic)



From some things I've read, I think it might.

Didn't use to.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 2, 2011)

God is the origin of marriage. It is a calling. If cousins live in this union according to God's design, no man, no church,  no house,no pride can butt in-- unless we are freely willing to fight against God.

Some are quick to point to married cousins as being in lustful union and easily say cousins are "sleeping together".
These comments of couse are views of the very opposite of God's design of what marriage is and casts a wholesale assessment on cousin unions as sinful--because lust and "sleeping together" has no place in marriage.

This great tread really asks us what marriage is? When it is? Why it is? and What is its purpose? It also asks what in ourselves is to the flesh and what is to truth in our assessments of the Holy.


----------



## 270 guy (Feb 2, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> God is the origin of marriage. It is a calling. If cousins live in this union according to God's design, no man, no church,  no house,no pride can butt in-- unless we are freely willing to fight against God.
> 
> Some are quick to point to married cousins as being in lustful union and easily say cousins are "sleeping together".
> These comments of couse are views of the very opposite of God's design of what marriage is and casts a wholesale assessment on cousin unions as sinful--because lust and "sleeping together" has no place in marriage.
> ...



What's the bible say about being legally married? I believe that is something the Gov't came up with am I wrong?


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 2, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> God is the origin of marriage. It is a calling. If cousins live in this union according to God's design, no man, no church,  no house,no pride can butt in-- unless we are freely willing to fight against God.
> 
> Some are quick to point to married cousins as being in lustful union and easily say cousins are "sleeping together".
> These comments of couse are views of the very opposite of God's design of what marriage is and casts a wholesale assessment on cousin unions as sinful--because lust and "sleeping together" has no place in marriage.
> ...



I assume THE LORD expects us to use common sense,in all matters.There was a time before Moses' time that even your sister was a permissible wife.In fear of THE LORD,I speak this with all humility.It has been pointed out,that the term cousin was not used.Leviticus 18:6 plainly states near of kin.The father,mother,sister,daughter in law,and so on were forbidden marriages punishable by death.Leviticus 18:6 can still stand on its own.As well as point to the following verses.What an infantile creature man is.A first cousin is close kin,they are related to 50% of your same relatives,same as your father,mother,and half sister or brother.While it would not be a punishable union by death,Scripture does not say it is not sin.That is where I believe verse 18:6 can stand alone.Man is a sinful creature.If the union of cousins are frowned upon by the world,wouldn't it stand to reason THE LORD placed it on our hearts?
I personally believe that the many different defects,by unions of cousins(close) are a punishment.Why do you have to get a blood test before marriage?
I think sometimes we use the written Holy word of our LORD,and if HE hasn't explicitly given it to us.We ignore the law,HE places on our hearts.This is my opinion.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

270 guy said:


> WHAT? Isn't the Catholic Church the one that had the priest molesting kids? Far worse crime then marrying a cousin in my book. Both are bad one is worth killing over.



I never said it was a crime to marry a cousin. There are no more (% wize) child molesters in the priest hood than in every other way of life look it up. I also agree that if someone molests someones child they should have the right to kill said person.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> From some things I've read, I think it might.
> 
> Didn't use to.



I guess in a way you are correct. But if you look it up you will see the reasons or explinations for the marriges between cousins. No first cousins, have to get special permission so on and so forth.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

270 guy said:


> What's the bible say about being legally married? I believe that is something the Gov't came up with am I wrong?



God doesn't care what the goverment says about marrige.


----------



## 270 guy (Feb 2, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I never said it was a crime to marry a cousin. There are no more (% wize) child molesters in the priest hood than in every other way of life look it up. I also agree that if someone molests someones child they should have the right to kill said person.


 I didn't say you said it was against the law but it is.
 A priest should be trying to live much better and above the the rest of the world not molesting as many kids as the maggots in the world.


----------



## 270 guy (Feb 2, 2011)

huntmore said:


> God doesn't care what the goverment says about marrige.



Who said he does? Reread the question then give it a real answer or just don't answr at all.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

270 guy said:


> I didn't say you said it was against the law but it is.
> A priest should be trying to live much better and above the the rest of the world not molesting as many kids as the maggots in the world.




I am sure most Priests do try and live a better life than the rest of the world. That is why they chose to be Priests.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

270 guy said:


> Who said he does? Reread the question then give it a real answer or just don't answr at all.



Ok then, There is a Proper (legal) way to get married in the Church. Marriage has nothing at all to do with the government. Except for taxes of course.


----------



## 270 guy (Feb 3, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Ok then, There is a Proper (legal) way to get married in the Church. Marriage has nothing at all to do with the government. Except for taxes of course.


OK try and get legally married without going through a gov't agency.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 3, 2011)

Like I said "except for taxes of course", you are aware i suppose it is the Gov that is in control of taxes aren't you.


----------

